# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  How to identify a desert ghost from a desert

## StillBP

Ok I'm taking the desert ghost plunge and I found a local guy that has one. My concern is it is grossly under priced for what I expect a 200g desert ghost female to go for. 
This throws up red flags for me and makes me think it may be a desert. But I can't tell them apart. Lol. They didn't produce her so I have no chance at seeing patients. So if anyone can help me out I would be grateful


Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

Doesn't the seller know who produced it ?
Its a beautiful and clean animal, that is for sure. What makes you think its grossly under priced ? Are you comfortable posting the price ? My Pastel Desert Ghost wasn't the cheapest snake ever, but I wouldn't classify her as very expensive either...

----------

_StillBP_ (08-20-2017)

----------


## StillBP

They are asking$200

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk
And the only reason I ask is I can't find a female for under $450

----------


## StillBP

Here is the other picture of her

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

The person I like to buy DG from is selling females for $300. 
I suppose sometimes its possible to get a "deal" if people buy whole groups.

But yeah , I would want to know who produced her. That is the least they should be able to tell you, and if they can't, then that's odd.

----------

_rufretic_ (08-18-2017),_StillBP_ (08-20-2017)

----------


## rufretic

> The person I like to buy DG from is selling females for $300. 
> I suppose sometimes its possible to get a "deal" if people buy whole groups.
> 
> But yeah , I would want to know who produced her. That is the least they should be able to tell you, and if they can't, then that's odd.


I agree 100%, if you can't find out who produced her then I would forget about the 'good' price and save my money for a known source, it's not even a huge saving and any time it is, I would be hesitant anyway.  Unless you have no intentions of breeding her, then she is beautiful and I do think it's a pretty low price for a great pet either way.  But if you do plan to breed her, that is a huge investment in time rather than money that you could completely waste if the animal doesn't turn out to be what you want.  I know nothing about desert other than it is completely frustrating to have a morph with such serious issues named so close to Desert Ghost, one of my very favorites!  Not to mention if it actually looks close to the same morph, that's news to me, that makes it doubly terrible  :Mad:   I kind of wish Desert would just disappear so this kind of problem never has to arise in the future.  I will be documenting all of my Desert ghost project so that I will have no issue proving to people they are getting what they want.

----------

_StillBP_ (08-20-2017),_zina10_ (08-18-2017)

----------


## StillBP

> I agree 100%, if you can't find out who produced her then I would forget about the 'good' price and save my money for a known source, it's not even a huge saving and any time it is, I would be hesitant anyway.  Unless you have no intentions of breeding her, then she is beautiful and I do think it's a pretty low price for a great pet either way.  But if you do plan to breed her, that is a huge investment in time rather than money that you could completely waste if the animal doesn't turn out to be what you want.  I know nothing about desert other than it is completely frustrating to have a morph with such serious issues named so close to Desert Ghost, one of my very favorites!  Not to mention if it actually looks close to the same morph, that's news to me, that makes it doubly terrible   I kind of wish Desert would just disappear so this kind of problem never has to arise in the future.  I will be documenting all of my Desert ghost project so that I will have no issue proving to people they are getting what they want.


Yea desert and desert ghost look alike as hatchings. Sadly I can't tell them apart. Tho I'm sure someone who works with them could. Yes I would be breeding her. As I said I was concerned over a $300-$450 snake at $200 granted it could be just they want a quick sale. Or something. But I just have it in my mind that she could be desert and they are pushing it off as desert ghost.  
I'm thinking that I'm not going to get her. I wasn't interested in her because of the price. I've been looking around for a girl to put to my axanthic. And this is one I can pick up and see before I buy. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (08-18-2017)

----------


## StillBP

So I got ahold of him today and he said the Florida Reptile ranch produced. Only selling as the landlord said no pets.

----------


## zina10

> So I got ahold of him today and he said the Florida Reptile ranch produced. Only selling as the landlord said no pets.


I went to their webpage to look at all "available". Didn't see anything Desert Ghost related. Usually they will have more of one animal of the genes they sell. However, that could just mean they don't have anymore of them.

What you could do is ask them nicely whether they were ever working with/selling any Desert Ghost. You could even attach the picture. Most breeders don't mind being helpful. 

Since you DO want to breed her, it is vital to know just what she is.

----------


## StillBP

> I went to their webpage to look at all "available". Didn't see anything Desert Ghost related. Usually they will have more of one animal of the genes they sell. However, that could just mean they don't have anymore of them.
> 
> What you could do is ask them nicely whether they were ever working with/selling any Desert Ghost. You could even attach the picture. Most breeders don't mind being helpful. 
> 
> Since you DO want to breed her, it is vital to know just what she is.


I did.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (08-20-2017)

----------


## zina10

Let us know what they say  :Smile:  If she is what you want her to be..well, she sure is a pretty one !!!

----------


## StillBP

I ended up getting her. They had original paperwork from Florida Reptile ranch with her. So I would say she is a desert ghost. Last two pics are in natural lighting the rest are in my light box without the lights on. Just room lighting

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cass

Good looking lady <3

----------

_StillBP_ (08-21-2017)

----------


## zina10

Congratulations  :Smile: 

Welcome to the DG fan club, LOL !!

----------

_StillBP_ (08-21-2017)

----------

